# I am shocked!! May have to leave slot cars! (OT)



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

When I found out that the worlds greatest slot car mind(NICO) admitted he cannot drive and adjust his brake setting at the same time, I did not know what to do!

Plus wants to be able to coast and brake at the same time (yes, that means to speed up and slow down at the same time! 

We all know only the TARDIS can do that:thumbsup: 

Hmm
I may have to just go see my pet psychic for help!!
my head hurts:freak:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

lmfao


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Surely you jest...


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Too funny!


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

All the good stuff's gone, Mike. Now the world will never know about the Oxymoronic controller....


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> Surely you jest...


Don't call him Shirley. :freak:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> Now the world will never know about the Oxymoronic controller.


that was to funny!!

Why is it gone!
because he is protected by the BB owner over there! I was told by the owner himself that is the case.

I guess he not man enough to take care of himself, he needs a guardian:freak:

it was just to funny.
anyway, i done now, sorry

your friend
Shirley


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Check the primary design specification.

The new moronic controller must not be "ergonomically dubious".


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

I think Deane is bipolar


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Bill Hall said:


> The new moronic controller must not be "ergonomically dubious".


So then, must it be "dubiously ergonomic"?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> I think Deane is bipolar


I think he's an idiot-straight up!


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

I was a bit surprised when he indicated that he couldn't drive and adjust a pot at the same time. Apparently he wants an all thumbs controller. IMO that idea gets two thumbs.

He don't know Shirley.

Sorry. I have been corrected. Apparently he wants to control brakes with one thumb, control coast with a second thumb and drive with a finger. I am truly amazed at the intelligence behind this design.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

he will still have to deal with HOW much!
how much break to use
how much coast to use.

using a game pad type controller fits into general concept of different folks, different strokes. So it may work for some races, where as other controllers will work for others.

But the KEY is that he sells himself as very smart. he has enven take time to correct my spelling LOL So he said he wanted to do brake & coast at the same time. That still does not work. he should have said he wanted access to brake or coast at the same time. that is very different.

but buttons to do the same can also be added to a parma handle.

but the fact that purchased a stage III and can work it is very sad


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

slotking said:


> He will still have to deal with HOW much!
> How much brake to use
> How much coast to use.
> 
> ...


Hehe, I am evil Homer!

In all fairness though Mike, if you re-read posts #10 and #13 of the topic in question, Deane does say that he wants brake and coast to be available at the same time. He doesn't say he wants to _use_ them at the same time. 

I don't think he was clear enough to begin with and should have clarified what he was trying to say much earlier which would have been ideal.

Not descending into "Ron-speak*" might have helped too.

Deane can use his Stage III and is a massive proponent of the controller. He recommends it to a lot of people. I think a lot of the guys I see racing them tend to set the controller up to match their car in practise and then just tweak the settings during the race if they fill the need. I don't think it is that they can't do it all.

*Ron-speak is the term given to the way that Ron Dennis, CEO of McLaren, famously mangles the English language prefering to use 30 words where 3 would do and launching into such convoluted answers and words that meaning is lost.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

When you push the status quo and want a new product brought to market you need to prove your case. He does none of that. His defense is why isn't my idea the best thing since sliced bread? He may have a better idea. But little support. There is a reason that folk here doubt it would work. 

The boy needs to sell his concept. I would love to see a line drawing or sketch to clarify the concept along with a theory of operation and the function of each button or switch. My vision of his controller has two buttons on each side and a trigger. A left/right hand switch would be mandatory or separate left/right hand versions of the controller would be required. If buttons are used then some form of indication would be required so you would know what the coast/brake settings were. As the functions of the buttons would change with left hand/right hand operation a microcomputer would be required. Us of a microcomputer rases issues with most of the sancioning organizations. A long uphill fight would be required to get that thing through USRA/HOPRA and other orgs. I would love to see a cost estimate and a cost/benifit case for this monstrosity. Most of the electronic controllers are in the $300 range. His would be consideraby more expensive.

The Ruskitt based trigger controller and its offshoots have been around for 40 years. All of the new controller concepts I have seen for 1/32 stay with variations of the trigger concept. This indicated that the trigger design must have something going for it otherwise somebody would have come up with this better mousetrap. 

An inerface based on an I-phone/I-pad could be intresting if it was fast enough. Fast for RC is slow for slot cars. 

A stage III is a ok controller but it has a very weak transistor and poor protection. Our boy needs to move up in the world.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I may be wrong here, but is this entire thread about Deane the idiot that got banned from this board numerous times???
And is this thread about something he said on another board???


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I saw i had a PM from him on this subject, which means he still loves this BB! not sure what he wanted, as i deleted it without reading.

But for him to say he can do a dual controller but not use 2 hands for a stage III:freak:

that seems a little untrue to me. 

I play a lot of xbox, and being coordinated enough to use that controller helps me to do my slot car controllers as well.

btw
he is the 1 that sells himself as the word smith, so he should have no issue explaining what he wants.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The "All Thumbs Controller" !


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> I may be wrong here, but is this entire thread about Deane the idiot that got banned from this board numerous times???
> And is this thread about something he said on another board???


Yeah, go figure, Sethdaddy. It seems to be ,…………. a whatdayacallit kinda topic.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

side note

I race with a guy who cannot hold a controller per the way most of can
he uses 1 hand to hold the controller to his chest
the other hand to work the trigger

he is darn good on track! he kicks a lot butts despite his handicap.

I think about that as some others want controllers connected to their brains so they can coast while braking.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Back in the '70's, Marty Thailson (spl?) (aka "Bronze Man") from Ionia, Mi. raced the same way, in a wheelchair, held the controller to his chest and operated the trigger with the palm of his free hand. Was pretty quick as I recall.


----------



## SprintEz (Apr 29, 2014)

Very interesting thread


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*



SprintEz said:


> Very interesting thread


You should have been around when he was on these boards.That was interesting.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> Yeah, go figure, Sethdaddy. It seems to be ,…………. a whatdayacallit kinda topic.


"Rube Goldberg" comes 2 my mind on this subject.....
Ok, "OLD" Guys...Explain "Rube Goldberg", 2 the "Young"Guys :freak: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

slotking said:


> side note
> 
> I race with a guy who cannot hold a controller per the way most of can
> he uses 1 hand to hold the controller to his chest
> ...


Back in the early 80s I had a friend that was a quadriplegic. He could not hold a controller at all. I used to race my G-plus cars on Aurora track, and he wanted to try it. I taped the Aurora controller to the armrest of his wheelchair so that he could used his hand to work the trigger.

My layout was a long oval, about 20 foot long straights. I had guard rails on the outside lane and glued guard rails in middle for the inside lane. We ran quite a few very competitive races, and had lots of fun. I miss those times.


----------

